

Twitter reproduces 99.8% of George Orwell's novel 1984 - scrivna
http://scrivna.com/projects/tweetprose/
I tested the Infinite Monkey Theorem (kinda) using words found on Twitter. They unknowingly reproduced 98% of George Orwell's novel "1984" in 12 hours, and went on to complete 99.8% of the entire book in ~9 days.
======
benologist
If by reproduces you mean 99.8% of individual words in the novel could be
found independently in tweets - the Oxford English Dictionary could reproduce
most of Orwell's novel too if all you need is each word to have been used
somewhere.

This could be much more interesting if it was considered a look at words
falling out of common use, or to compare the literacy levels of different
sites etc.

